# Body Painting - Blue Qipao



## hkdigit

Photoblog Ref:
http://hkdigit.blogspot.com/2006/12/body-painting.html


----------



## DeepSpring

very nice


----------



## Sw1tchFX

It's a good concept, but It's always better when they're nude becuase they don't have any clothes that can slip like in the 2nd one.


----------

